# Here is the new kid on the block;-)



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, here is a kinder buck that I am co owning with a friend of mine. His registered name is DaVinci.






He's the one Snoopy (the black & white kinder) is sniffing, and my ober buck is going to join in)


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice looking boy! Congrats


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice janeen  How are they getting along?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

It's been interesting nygoatmom to say the least. Between the now 3 bucks, the wethers and sheep he had a rough first hour but just saw them all laying there chewing their cud;-)


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Whew....that is quite a crew to get used to! Hope he's either really tough, or really laid back


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking boy!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

NyGoatMom said:


> Whew....that is quite a crew to get used to! Hope he's either really tough, or really laid back


He's not going to starve LOL!! I was going to give him his own food for a few days but I put the big pan down for everyone else, and bam he never lifted his head up, I think he's tough;-)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes congrats!


----------

